# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Изменения в наполнении базового пакета SMART ZALA

## ByFly

Уважаемые абоненты! С 1 февраля 2017 года из состава базового пакета Канапа ТВ SMART ZALA будут исключены следующие телеканалы: *Viasat Nature/History HD, TV 1000 Comedy HD и Телеканал Деда мороза*.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

